# Extreme symptoms of dp/dr please HELP



## Alfie88 (May 10, 2013)

Hi I wounded if anyone can help I first started experiencing drug induced dp/dr 2 years ago which at the time I fought was severe but seem to have got used to it as time went by plus didn't touch any drugs or alcohol for the first year. After a year for some stupid reason I tried some MDMA again but I didn't alter my symptoms so stupidly I fought that it would be ok to carry on taking MDMA on the odd night out. I was so badly wrong 4 weeks ago I went out on a night out and took some MDMA and it has made my dp/dr a million times worse, all the normal symptoms have got worse but I've also become so emotionally detached cant concentrate on anything and struggling to hang in and bare it. I've been to my doctor who has given me some anti-depressants and said they should help once they kick in. I so scared right now as it doesn't seem to be getting any easier. Please if anyone can help I'd really appreciate it! And I know I've brought all this on myself and I feel so stupid for it but if anyone could help I'd be great full. Thanks


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear you're going through this....DON'T EVER TOUCH MDMA AGAIN, that stuff literally scrambles your brain chemistry to shreds. The good thing for you is that our brain is AMAZING, it has the ability to heal and recharge itself. I have been in your shoes before, scared, worried, confused....will i always be like this?? Have I damaged my brain??? Accept the fact that you're just a little messed up right now and focus on taking one day at a time...I would try to lay off the anti-depressants and replace them with a healthy diet and moderate exercise, also make sure you get some sunlight....the sun has a very positive effect on our bodies and minds.


----------



## Alfie88 (May 10, 2013)

Hi thank you for your reply, I know I'm so stupid I dunno why I ever thought about trying it again completely my own fault just seems the thing to do when all your mates are. I hope it either passes or something gets easier as I've never experienced it at this level i didn't think it could get any worst once it had surfaced but it has by a long shot, to be honest I'm pretty sure the anti-depressants are making the dp/dr worse. I really have learnt the hard way! Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## Klonac (Dec 18, 2012)

Happened same to me. Mine was marijuana induced. It was 6 months ago...I had the worst dp/dr.----- Now i feel like 95% better, so man just relax and don't think about it. You will be ok. Just try to have normal life and dont be scared from it .

Sorry for bad english. hope you understand me


----------



## Klonac (Dec 18, 2012)

NEEDMOREBLAZE said:


> DON'T EVER TOUCH MDMA AGAIN,


And ofc stay away from drugs. Not just from MDMA


----------



## Alfie88 (May 10, 2013)

Hi thanks for your reply as selfish as it may seem its reassuring to know others have been in the same position, it's so weird this time everything seems so out vison, hearing, emotions, can't help but watch my hands do things I accept there mine although I know they are. How long was it until you started to feel sort of better? Or is it a case of getting use to this new level of symptoms? Thanks again.


----------



## Klonac (Dec 18, 2012)

Well...calming down,relaxing,hanging out with my frineds reduced my symptoms about 60% for 1-2 weeks...After that dp/dr slowly(very slowly) was getting better.

I know exactly how you feel. The first month was true hell for me. Just as you i was constantly asking myself "am i real, is this real, is that real....ect. And one day i decided to move on. It was hard at the begining, but i stayed strong and now i feel much better. Like i'm almost there  So it's your choice to fight or let DP ruin your life...

You can do this. You know that 

PS: Something that helped me was Harris Harrington program. Search for torrents and download it. I learned some very helpfull stuff there.


----------



## Klonac (Dec 18, 2012)

Let me know If you have any other questions


----------



## Alfie88 (May 10, 2013)

I can't thank you enough for your detailed reply, things seem so lonely when your in this state of mind. I hope it passes or reduces sooner rather than later. Also did you take any meds as I'm not sure if there doing me any good although I've only been taking them for 2 days. So was this your experience with dp/dr constant or like the lucky of people episodes? Thank you


----------



## lewismindfryd (May 23, 2013)

hi i suffer from DP after really abusing MDMA aswell took it every weekend for a year aswell as smoking weed everyday for four years, experimenting with magic mushrooms and lsd.,...through no fault of my own i am felling like this but hey everyones stupid at some point in theyre lifes, it was fun at the time because i had such a great social life but i certainly learned never to touch drugs ever ever again, although the DP only seemed to kick in when i gave everything up and has been relentless for nearly 6 months , i got perscribed the anti pepressants 4 months ago and seem to make it worse. im on my third different lot of anti depressants at the moment these ones ive been taking for 7 weeks and they made me feel insane , proper loosing the plot buh after two weeks i felt leveled out to exactly the same feelings i was before i started taking them which is annoying, the last week i have just felt like im going to end up in a mental hospital ive tryed making appointments with the doctor so i can see someone with no succsess, what anti depressants are you taking? i know what you mean about wanting to take stuff when your mates are doing it aswell ,you feel a little left out from everyone because theyre on a different level to you. i dont know how i can help you but i can certainly relate to how you feel i hope you find a way around this horrible feeling.


----------



## Alfie88 (May 10, 2013)

Hi thanks for the reply I think we all end up doing things we live to regret and I can honestly say I'd do anything to change the way this has left me. It's such a shame as I really struggle to even go out now as its far to easy to get drawn in as literally all my friends are doing something which I know isn't right but I have grown up with these people. I got put onto mirtazapine 3 weeks ago and was told to double my dose at the 2 week point but I can honestly say that I don't think they have done much at all so I'm kinda wondering if there worth taking as I seem to be getting a few side affects with them. I really wish I stopped when this first surfaced as it was at such a manageable level. It has got far worse around 6 weeks ago its really messed with my feelings and I can't be bothered to do anything feel so withdrawn and just feel really different now, which makes me worry that I'm progressing to something like schizophrenia or something like that. One thing I learnt from before is it didn't go or reduce I just got better with dealing with it and kinda got use to it. Hopefully something gets easier for us both as we're really paying for our mistakes. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2013)

Alfie88 said:


> Hi thanks for the reply I think we all end up doing things we live to regret and I can honestly say I'd do anything to change the way this has left me. It's such a shame as I really struggle to even go out now as its far to easy to get drawn in as literally all my friends are doing something which I know isn't right but I have grown up with these people. I got put onto mirtazapine 3 weeks ago and was told to double my dose at the 2 week point but I can honestly say that I don't think they have done much at all so I'm kinda wondering if there worth taking as I seem to be getting a few side affects with them. I really wish I stopped when this first surfaced as it was at such a manageable level. It has got far worse around 6 weeks ago its really messed with my feelings and I can't be bothered to do anything feel so withdrawn and just feel really different now, which makes me worry that I'm progressing to something like schizophrenia or something like that. One thing I learnt from before is it didn't go or reduce I just got better with dealing with it and kinda got use to it. Hopefully something gets easier for us both as we're really paying for our mistakes. Good luck!


I feel the same at night, and yes i also think i'm turning schizophrenic, but i don't think DP leads to schizophrenia, it's awfull when i'm trying to sleep feel's like i'm dreaming or in a diferente place, my tought's get all messy and confused, and i get scared like hell :s


----------

